# Moving to Orgiva, Granada



## nizalia (Feb 22, 2016)

hi there hola
My husband, my 2 children aged 8 and 10 and i are thinking of moving to Orgiva near Granada in Spain. Our concern is mainly the children s education. I have tried to contact the primary and secondary schools in there but the phone numbers found online don't work!!! The second thing is how is the bed and breakfast business down there? After having lived there for a while to get to know the language , the people, the town, how things work and once we are sure that we want to stay there , we would like to buy a cortijo with a B&B business already in place . Anybody has been there, done that and got the t shirt?
kind regards 
Nizalia


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I dont know the exact area you are talking but have been to Granada and various villages between granada and sierra nevada. It certainly is a very touristy area but I imagine there is a fair lot of competition in any type of accommodation. Nevertheless there are many people who would prefer to go to a british run bed and breakfast to avoid language issues.

Whatever you do you need to find a way to make it special, offer things.. i mean we stayed in a case rural near sierra nevada recently and it was crap to be honest but others in the same area offer things like organizing the ski passes and hire and mini busses up to the ski.. things like this... whatever you do please research it well... if you buy something someone is selling then study the business properly for viability!

Regarding schools, I am not really familiar with schools in that area but I think trying to call for a chat is not the best way, I would plan a trip and go in and make appointments to see the head and have a face to face meeting. Your ten year old, does he/she speak any spanish? It is a big jump just at the critical moving to secondary stage if they dont.. I imagine though there are international schools in the area although obviously this comes at a price!

Good luck, and I hope it all works out.. you'll get loads of great info here on the forum !


----------

